# cherche application "mac os x 10.4"



## simosim (20 Mai 2011)

saluut tous le monde;

je cherche une application pour ouvrir les ficher ".zip" pour mac os x 10.4.11.
et merci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2011)

Par défaut, l'utilitaire d'archive est compris avec Mac OS X 10.4 et ouvre ces fichiers. Un double-clic sur le fichier suffit.

Si vous cherchez quelque chose de plus élaboré, voici TheUnarchiver :
http://wakaba.c3.cx/s/apps/unarchiver.html


----------



## simosim (20 Mai 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Par défaut, l'utilitaire d'archive est compris avec Mac OS X 10.4 et ouvre ces fichiers. Un double-clic sur le fichier suffit.
> 
> Si vous cherchez quelque chose de plus élaboré, voici TheUnarchiver :
> http://wakaba.c3.cx/s/apps/unarchiver.html




ah wéé merciii , donc cette app , elle ouvre tous les type du fichier " zip , rar......." ??


----------

